# One of the best purchases you can make...



## greg b (Oct 2, 2013)

One piece of advice that I always give to my buddies when they ask about smoking is to purchase a good digital, probe thermometer. I bought one that cost me around $25 at Lowe's. It is remote, wireless, and easy to use. I haven't had an issue with over/under cooking anything since I purchased it! I always pull my meat off the cooker 5 degrees before it hits the target temp and then let it rest for at least 10 minutes. EVERYTHING is always juicy and tender. That resting period is one of the most important tips I've found. It gives the juices time to redistribute evenly into the meat and WOW! I know this is old news to most folks here but I figured it would help anyone just getting started. I'm still a newbie at smoking, I just want to pass on what I've learned so far to anyone else who can use the info. Happy smokin'!


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yup good advice. If you don't know what temp your smoking at your spinning your wheels. The rest is a must for most things as well.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey Greg

What brand of digital thermometer did you buy.  We just got Lowes up here, so I'll go check,

Gary


----------



## greg b (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, Gary!

I believe it is Master Forge, I will have to check. It was right around $25. It is pretty basic and very simple to use.


----------



## frosty (Oct 9, 2013)

Good advice Greg!  The rest period is a big help on assuring the hard work you did develops into perfection.

The mule is right, if you can't determine what temp you are working with, you are guessing.  I'm not that talented, so I use the thermometers.

Best of luck to you all!!


----------



## greg b (Oct 9, 2013)

It made a huge difference for me, I could monitor the temp and not have to open the door to do it, which in turn, lowered the amount of time it takes to cook. Is there many things better than smoking?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Me thinks not!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 9, 2013)

Great advice Greg, Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------

